# where to start, Job offer NZ



## Shine Mo (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi guys
My Hubby applied for an IT job last year, Sept, in NZ. Did a couple of telephone interviews and a Skype one and was told they would be in touch. thought nothing much of it after two months but Last month they got back to him to tell him they were coming to the UK to have final interview! He had interview last week (being 28th Feb!)and was immediately told he got it. they will start working on immigration soon as he signs contract. They reckon it might be 3-6 months. they only pay for his ticket and one week accommodation so we ( three kids and I) will have to sort ourselves out. Still in a state of shock and have no idea idea where to start, mixed emotions but excited. Should we wait till medicals and police checks are done before we start making plans. not sure what else is required. Job is based in Wellington city. Will be happy to troll previous informative forums and get as much in as possible as I know we aren't unique to this situation. Have a great day!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Shine Mo said:


> Hi guys
> My Hubby applied for an IT job last year, Sept, in NZ. Did a couple of telephone interviews and a Skype one and was told they would be in touch. thought nothing much of it after two months but Last month they got back to him to tell him they were coming to the UK to have final interview! He had interview last week (being 28th Feb!)and was immediately told he got it. they will start working on immigration soon as he signs contract. They reckon it might be 3-6 months. they only pay for his ticket and one week accommodation so we ( three kids and I) will have to sort ourselves out. Still in a state of shock and have no idea idea where to start, mixed emotions but excited. Should we wait till medicals and police checks are done before we start making plans. not sure what else is required. Job is based in Wellington city. Will be happy to troll previous informative forums and get as much in as possible as I know we aren't unique to this situation. Have a great day!


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Wow...very well done hubby for landing a job without the visa first. Doesn't usually happen that way but I suppose it all depends on his skills and how desperate the NZ employer is to have someone with those skills that they obviously cannot find in NZ.
I assume (when you say..."they will start on immigration") that after signing the contract, your hubby (with employers help) will be applying for a Temporary Work Visa and that the role he has been offered is on an Essential Skilled Shortage List ?
It is a bit tough the employer only paying for his flight and one week accommodation. 
As relocation expenses go that isn't much. May have needed some harder bargaining.
I landed my job after we had secured Permanent Residency visas which we paid for ourselves. We also had the flights to Auckland booked and paid for.
For relocation, I negotiated $5k for accommodation, $10k for international removals, my new company also covered the insurance for our whole shipping container for damage/total loss, they gave us a 4x4 hire car from Hertz for 2 weeks when we landed and last but not least they paid for the flights from Auckland to Wellington as that is where the job is based.
Also since we arrived as a family with no other support here they also paid for return flights and a pool car/expenses for us to live in Hamilton for a week when I had to go there on business.

Assuming your hubby is fit and well and has all the relevant proof of qualifications, experience etc etc I doubt the visa will take long. Depends how hard the employer is willing to push Immigration NZ.

Thinking back I bet your very excited, very scared and feel you have the world on your shoulders, too much to do and no time to do it ???

Check the Immigration NZ website regarding the medicals, what to expect and what they are looking for.
There are threads here on the forum over the last few days that mention certain issues that may cause you issues on the medical front....for example a high BMI, high cholesterol etc.
I'd advise you all to start to live healthily immediately - even if you think you are healthy - cut out the ****, lower the liquor intake to a minimum or zero, undertake regular excercise. Doesn't mean you have to go join a gym, just make yourself go for a walk or similar every other day.

If you're fairly sure the medicals and police checks are just a formality then I'd start making plans early. 3 - 6 months isn't a long time when your planning to emigrate.

You'll need to think about your house in the UK and what to do with it - sell or rent it out.
You'll need to think about UK expenses and covering them when you are living in NZ.
You'll need to think about finances in NZ - you'll need a bank account and some dollars in it - you can apply for these from UK.
You'll need to think about shipping furniture and what not.
Flights to Wellington, temporary accommodation (fully furnished) when you arrive, then temporary accommodation (unfurnished) when and if a shipping container arrives, a temporary car, schools / nursery.
Get your mobile phones unlocked so they can accept an international SIM card if you are bringing them here. You can actually buy an NZ SIM from NZ over the internet and have it delivered to the UK so you have your NZ mobile numbers to give friends and family before you come here. 

Look through the previous threads and if there's anything you need to know just start a thread in the main forum and ask the question.
We're here to help.

We emigrated from North West UK to Wellington, 367 days ago and we're proof it can be done without a major headache - we got through it and love it here so much more than the UK!

All the best


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Sorry.....forgot to mention.
We used PSS International to ship all our household goods from the UK.
They had an excellent "Emigration - To Do List".
May be a good idea to download one off the internet which will mention the most important things you need to do and timeframes to do them.


----------



## Shine Mo (Mar 1, 2013)

wow! thanks for reply. It 00:57 and im still glued to the screen trying to pronounce names and make lists of high decile school list to match to areas in Wellington ( which I have ended up confused since at the back of my mind Im looking for your form of Ofsted!). Looked at the school list and looks like they are three stages. Can only find very few schools that will take all mine, 10 (11 in Oct), 6 ( 7 in July) and 3 ( 4 in May).
After having looked at some properties in Churton park, Khandalla Johnsville and Roseneath, i seem to like what i see but only to find they are 'high wind area's' don't know how literal to take that ( or maybe its just coz i could pronounce the names. But NZ is beautiful, from everything i have read, it seems lush specially for family.


----------



## Shine Mo (Mar 1, 2013)

Was actually wondering what things people found worth bringing from the UK from the house? would you have rather have bought stuff like furniture and white goods here to ship there or is it cheaper to buy there? Im in a part furnished place here but wondering what would work out cheaper.Is it easy to get second hand stuff or os it even worth it.(e.g. beds sofas, dinners and stuff?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Shine Mo said:


> wow! thanks for reply. It 00:57 and im still glued to the screen trying to pronounce names and make lists of high decile school list to match to areas in Wellington ( which I have ended up confused since at the back of my mind Im looking for your form of Ofsted!). Looked at the school list and looks like they are three stages. Can only find very few schools that will take all mine, 10 (11 in Oct), 6 ( 7 in July) and 3 ( 4 in May).
> After having looked at some properties in Churton park, Khandalla Johnsville and Roseneath, i seem to like what i see but only to find they are 'high wind area's' don't know how literal to take that ( or maybe its just coz i could pronounce the names. But NZ is beautiful, from everything i have read, it seems lush specially for family.


Ha ha!!! I remember doing all the same between me and my wife - staying up until silly o'clock for days on end researching via the internet 
The comment about pronouncing place names is hilarious. We still get them wrong now but have learnt most of them. I'm certain you will have many of them wrong.
Paraparaumu is pronounced Pra-pra-umu or Pram for short.
Raumati is pronounced Ram-a-ti.
Pauatahuni is pronounced Parta-nui.
Wh is pronounced F.....so Whakamaru.....work that out yourself
Khan-da-la
Churton Park and Johnsonville as you would expect 

Be careful on the decile score ratings - these do not give an indication of how good a school and its teachers perform. It only proves how high the social class is of the families who's kids attend.
It is based on a kids parents education, housing, jobs, salaries and the score relates to how much money the school gets from the government in the form of handouts so a high decile rating school will get a lot less assistance from the government than a lower decile rating school.
Doesn't necessarily mean the school is any good although you can't go far wrong. From the little I know from colleagues there aren't really any bad schools.

We're renting in Churton Park and you'll find everywhere in Wellington is a windy area when it's windy. In all honesty it's not as windy as you think it is. Yes there are howler days but more often than not its just that there's always a breeze.
Churton Park is a big estate and pretty new housing over the majority of it. Johnsonville and Khandalla a bit older. Johnsonville is where you would go shopping if you lived in any of the 3 areas.
Rosenheath not to our taste as it's South of Wellington and near to the bays around the headlands. Property seemed to be a bit older and near to the airport and next to the flightpath.

Yes NZ is beautiful. Especially when you get out of the city and out into the bush.
Don't kid yourself though it will take some getting used to, however even though it is so different than the UK it is so worth it for the kids futures.
They'll love it immediately.
Never far from a beach - unfortunately not picture postcard sandy beaches (bit more windswept and covered in driftwood) but beats Southport Prom!!!
Never far from the sun.
Weather has been excellent in our first year.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Congrats, Shine Mo.

I'd definitely bring white goods - and a front loader washing machine for sure. 
And although you will find some nice furniture here, we had difficulty getting the choice that we wanted. We were being fussy and wanting a light grey leather sofa - and just couldn't find one that suited. So if you have nice stuff, bring it. 
Also don't throw out 'memories' - bring too many photos, children's toys, family 'heirlooms', books you love, etc etc. Once gone you can't replace them.
And hit Ikea.

Oh - and go to B&Q and buy some of those plug extensions where you put 1 plug in the socket and you have 5 more to use. Then when you get here. replace the wall plug with an NZ one and you can plug all your UK appliances into the extensions. Means you have some time to replace them with NZ ones.


----------



## Shine Mo (Mar 1, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Ha ha!!! I remember doing all the same between me and my wife - staying up until silly o'clock for days on end researching via the internet
> The comment about pronouncing place names is hilarious. We still get them wrong now but have learnt most of them. I'm certain you will have many of them wrong.
> Paraparaumu is pronounced Pra-pra-umu or Pram for short.
> Raumati is pronounced Ram-a-ti.
> ...


----------



## Shine Mo (Mar 1, 2013)

thats great feedback because I have been battling what to bring or save on shipment and just buy from there but that makes sense even memorables and little keeps sake toys hey. thanks again.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Shine Mo said:


> Thanks for the decile scoring info. so what should I be looking out for? Gosh the questions are endless hey!! Are there schools that offer british system?


Sorry not sure about the schools and what to actually look for. Our ickle man only just turned 2yrs so we've plenty of time before we have to worry about them.

All I know is some schools in some areas are zoned so you're only guaranteed a place if you live within the zone - much like UK, however not sure if this applies to Wellington ?


----------



## Shine Mo (Mar 1, 2013)

Not quite sure what hubby has gone and done but God is good, they have offered to relocate us all! ( had to mention to him that he could ask for more, like insurance and stuff! i guess I have been ''reading too many post'' lol. Obivously looked at me like i was a horse (no pun intended, greedy mere and all that.) But looks like the ball rolling, they are going to start our immigration things, gonna get me a work permit as well!

Thanks ever soo much for all the wonderful advice guys!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Shine Mo said:


> Not quite sure what hubby has gone and done but God is good, they have offered to relocate us all! ( had to mention to him that he could ask for more, like insurance and stuff! i guess I have been ''reading too many post'' lol. Obivously looked at me like i was a horse (no pun intended, greedy mere and all that.) But looks like the ball rolling, they are going to start our immigration things, gonna get me a work permit as well!
> 
> Thanks ever soo much for all the wonderful advice guys!


R E S U L T !

That's excellent news.

Always here if and when you need any more advice plus if you want me to check anything out for you around Wellington all ya have to do is ask!

Hope the Immigration stuff goes well.


----------

